# ok, ok....here are some pics!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Let me just say that I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the haircut!! (thanks Crystal and Brit!)......And best of all Mia does too!!! 

We stopped at the dog store on our way home to get some new food and they offered Mia a treat...Now normally this gil would gobble it all up the moment that she saw it! but NOPE....she wanted everyone to see how cute she was and pet her first! This little girl was strutten her stuff through that store!! And when no one was looking, she ate the treat! go figure!  

Those of you who have been wanting to do something similar, I 100% say GO FOR IT!!! From the moment I looked at Mia I could tell she was just soooo much happier! And thats the first thing my roomate said too! And they just look SO cute!!! Im on :cloud9: right now!!

Ok, so now the pics you have all be <strike>impatiently</strike> patiently waiting!


































Side view of the legs...

















Little Miss Attitude!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG! She is just soooooooooo cute in her new hair cut! Great pictures!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

She looks so cute!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.she look so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yipee!!!! arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: 

And WHEW :smheat: I'm so glad you like it!! I knew she would. I really do think most Malts prefer to be kept shorter. But I was worried about you. :blush: And how cute was that, little Miss Thang struttin' her stuff cuz she knew she looked fine!

She looks absolutely, positively, 100% GORGEOUS!!! :good post - perfect 10: 

So what did your groomer think? She did a great job btw!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

She's adorable and sooooo happy....she can't wipe that smile off her face!

Daisy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

She is beautiful. She was beautiful before too. Wow is that going to be easier for you to care for.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mia looks adorable in her new do!!!! :wub: :wub: I'm glad to hear that both you and Mia love her new do!!! She really is too cute!!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Absolutely adorable! She's such a beauty! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

She looks great-and happy! We were talling about their different reactions to haircuts in another post. I'm glad she is so proud of hers. Does she seem bouncier? That's what several of us have observed after haircuts-they seem younger and peppier. Congrats, it's always fun when something you have been worrying about works out perfectly!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Mia looks fabulous! :wub: :wub: Your groomer did a great job! :two thumbs up:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 15 2008, 05:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635710


> Yipee!!!! arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:
> 
> And WHEW :smheat: I'm so glad you like it!! I knew she would. I really do think most Malts prefer to be kept shorter. But I was worried about you. :blush: And how cute was that, little Miss Thang struttin' her stuff cuz she knew she looked fine!
> 
> ...



My groomer is in LOVE with the haircut on her!!! When she saw it she wasnt so sure about cutting all her hair off (she loves her long hair) but she is just in love with her! She wants me to take in a bunch of pics for her so she can make a shrine of her


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OOOOOHHHHHHH, she is soooooo cute!!!!! I love the haircut and I know she does too!!!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Sep 15 2008, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635716


> She looks great-and happy! We were talling about their different reactions to haircuts in another post. I'm glad she is so proud of hers. Does she seem bouncier? That's what several of us have observed after haircuts-they seem younger and peppier. Congrats, it's always fun when something you have been worrying about works out perfectly![/B]



OMG yes! She is just flying everywhere!! She is soo happy and so am I!!!

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments on my wittle baby! I swear she lost 5lbs after that haircut :HistericalSmiley: And thanks for not letting me back out!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Mia's new do is adorable. :wub: 

Linda


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I love her new hair cut!! It is soooo cute :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mia looks just beautiful :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: LOVE IT. MIA YOUR BEAUTIFUL :wub:


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

she sure does look happy!! great decision! :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh she looks so cute. Mia is just precious. :biggrin:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Just beautiful. :wub: What does daddy say?


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAWW!! Mia looks so pretty!! :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 15 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635704


> Let me just say that I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the haircut!! (thanks Crystal and Brit!)......And best of all Mia does too!!!
> 
> We stopped at the dog store on our way home to get some new food and they offered Mia a treat...Now normally this gil would gobble it all up the moment that she saw it! but NOPE....she wanted everyone to see how cute she was and pet her first! This little girl was strutten her stuff through that store!! And when no one was looking, she ate the treat! go figure!
> 
> ...



Love, love love it! I think I did that cut first, before graduating to the KoKo cut.  Midis' beard/snout gets in such a mess I decided it was best to clip that off, and I love KoKo's little short ears, too, so eventually went that direction. The rest is clipped about like Mia: clipped body, scissored legs. I think we both like it better than trying to maintain a full coat!  Great haircut! 

Cyndi


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks adorable and I didn't think that girl could have gotten any cuter!!! :wub: I love long coats but it's true they feel so much more freedom short.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Mia would be adorable in any cut, but I love this one on her :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mia looks beautiful! :wub2:

I love that cut!! I really am thinking about doing it to Jax! I know when he gets his hair cut, that will be the cut! 

I'm glad you and Mia LOVE it!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love it! Love it! Love it! how long was the leg hair before the cut? I just love that cut.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, she looks great! I'm so glad you like it too. Your groomer did a tremendous job!
(I have to admit I thought you'd chicken out.. :yield: and am so glad you went for it :tender: )


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Love it... Love it... LLLLOOOVVVEEEE IIITTT!!!!!! Sophia has her regular grooming appointment next Wed... and I'm taking some pictures of Mia and Cosy (with permission of course?? So, may I??  ) with me. I think my little Sophers would be so much happier... especially way down South here in Dixie or LA as we like to say... (Lower Alabama) heee heee cuz it's like still an oven outside, she would be so much more comfy..


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She looks adorable. :wub: I'm glad you're both happy with the new cut. :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

toooo cute!! i just clipped Caira again today and she looks very similar!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 15 2008, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635743


> Just beautiful. :wub: What does daddy say?[/B]


Daddy hasnt seen it!! We are not living together anymore...he moved back home for the fire academy!! I am sending him pics today!! My roomates bf is in LOVE with Mia!! He has been calling all day to see how her haircut turned out! He has been waiting for pics!  

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 15 2008, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635800


> Oh, she looks great! I'm so glad you like it too. Your groomer did a tremendous job!
> (I have to admit I thought you'd chicken out.. :yield: and am so glad you went for it :tender: )[/B]


haha...For a while I thought I might chicken out too!! I am glad I didnt though!!! Thanks for the compliments on my groomer!!! we LOVE her!!! But $90 a haircut is just not in our budget right now!! haha...I will be trying to do the next one on my own!! Now that I have a "stencil" to follow....

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Sep 15 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635805


> Love it... Love it... LLLLOOOVVVEEEE IIITTT!!!!!! Sophia has her regular grooming appointment next Wed... and I'm taking some pictures of Mia and Cosy (with permission of course?? So, may I??  ) with me. I think my little Sophers would be so much happier... especially way down South here in Dixie or LA as we like to say... (Lower Alabama) heee heee cuz it's like still an oven outside, she would be so much more comfy..[/B]


I am glad you like it!!! Of course you can take the pic of Mia!! We would be honored!!! Honestly...I didnt think that their hair would make that much of a difference, but you can totally see how much happier this little girl is!!! Besides, Mia is not much of the "girly girl!"


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Sep 15 2008, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635751


> Love, love love it! I think I did that cut first, before graduating to the KoKo cut.  Midis' beard/snout gets in such a mess I decided it was best to clip that off, and I love KoKo's little short ears, too, so eventually went that direction. The rest is clipped about like Mia: clipped body, scissored legs. I think we both like it better than trying to maintain a full coat!  Great haircut!
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


It looks WAY easier to maintain than a full coat!!! It may have been easier for me if Mia didnt like to rub all over everything and stay clean, but NOPE!! She is my little tomboy!!

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 15 2008, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635752


> She looks adorable and I didn't think that girl could have gotten any cuter!!! :wub: I love long coats but it's true they feel so much more freedom short.[/B]


Thanks Maggie!! :wub: I agree, I am LOVING the short hair!! She looks so much happier!! I cant wait to take her upstairs to try on all her clothes that I havent been able to try on her!!!! We put her harness on her....and um.....it was about 2 fingers too BIG!!!! Had to tighten it!!!  I was telling my roomate that I would love to have a haircut and lose about 5 lbs!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Sep 15 2008, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635795


> Mia looks beautiful! :wub2:
> 
> I love that cut!! I really am thinking about doing it to Jax! I know when he gets his hair cut, that will be the cut!
> 
> I'm glad you and Mia LOVE it![/B]


Mandy, I honestly think that you would LOVE IT!!! dont get me wrong...I love the long hair, but Mia is just so much happier!!!

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 15 2008, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635799


> Love it! Love it! Love it! how long was the leg hair before the cut? I just love that cut.[/B]


Thanks Pat!! I didnt have her cut the leg hair....I want to grow it out so it looks more like Cosy's legs....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Mia looks like she feels like a million bucks :wub: I'm glad there was a cute save for those matts :biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (lillady @ Sep 15 2008, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635855


> Mia looks like she feels like a million bucks :wub: I'm glad there was a cute save for those matts :biggrin:[/B]


She does huh..... Ok, I cannot believe I am going to say this....BUT ..... I think those matts are the best thing that happened to us!!!!! :behindsofa:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

For $90 I would definitely do it myself. That's outrageous! Does anyone else charge that much?
I've heard as high as 65.00 but that's as much as I've ever heard of. I'm sure you'll be able to follow
the pattern.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 15 2008, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635879


> For $90 I would definitely do it myself. That's outrageous! Does anyone else charge that much?
> I've heard as high as 65.00 but that's as much as I've ever heard of. I'm sure you'll be able to follow
> the pattern.[/B]


Yep!! Usually they are $80........Dont know why it came out to $90 today!!!! but oh well....I am going to do it myself from now on!! If I mess up a little I am sure she will forgive me!! haha....


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She looks so cute with the new haircut!!! I love it. :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 15 2008, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635883


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 15 2008, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635879





> For $90 I would definitely do it myself. That's outrageous! Does anyone else charge that much?
> I've heard as high as 65.00 but that's as much as I've ever heard of. I'm sure you'll be able to follow
> the pattern.[/B]


Yep!! Usually they are $80........Dont know why it came out to $90 today!!!! but oh well....I am going to do it myself from now on!! If I mess up a little I am sure she will forgive me!! haha....
[/B][/QUOTE]

:new_shocked: $90?!?!? That's crazy! I pay my groomer $25 and that everything included, nails, bath, haircut, etc.

I couldn't imagine spending that much!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow Krystal, she looks even more adorable if that is possible! Stuart wants to meet that little gal! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 15 2008, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635885


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 15 2008, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635883





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 15 2008, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635879





> For $90 I would definitely do it myself. That's outrageous! Does anyone else charge that much?
> I've heard as high as 65.00 but that's as much as I've ever heard of. I'm sure you'll be able to follow
> the pattern.[/B]


Yep!! Usually they are $80........Dont know why it came out to $90 today!!!! but oh well....I am going to do it myself from now on!! If I mess up a little I am sure she will forgive me!! haha....
[/B][/QUOTE]

:new_shocked: $90?!?!? That's crazy! I pay my groomer $25 and that everything included, nails, bath, haircut, etc.

I couldn't imagine spending that much!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah... I guess everything is expensive here! I dont know....But thats why she was only going once every 3 months or so!! 

QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 15 2008, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635886


> Wow Krystal, she looks even more adorable if that is possible! Stuart wants to meet that little gal! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Aw, thanks!! Mia would LOVE to meet Stuart :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Mia looks beautiful! I love that cut on her. I'm trying so hard to get the nerve to get Zoey clipped. She's so much happier when her hair is shorter. She lets me groom her without much trouble but I can tell she hates it. I love that when they're clipped they do look so much more like a puppy. I'll just keep looking at this thread and Mia's pcitures until Thursday when they have their grooming appointment


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow! Mia looks great - now I'm really tempted...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 15 2008, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635892


> Mia looks beautiful! I love that cut on her. I'm trying so hard to get the nerve to get Zoey clipped. She's so much happier when her hair is shorter. She lets me groom her without much trouble but I can tell she hates it. I love that when they're clipped they do look so much more like a puppy. I'll just keep looking at this thread and Mia's pcitures until Thursday when they have their grooming appointment [/B]



QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 15 2008, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635899


> Wow! Mia looks great - now I'm really tempted... [/B]



I dont want to sway your decisions :biggrin: ......BUT..... I say give it a try! Why not!!! It is "just hair" and it will grow back!! Grooming time for these little ones is a lot faster AND you can dress them again!! I was having so much fun playing "dress up" with Mia!! She was fitting into ALL her old clothes that I was going to give away!!! :chili:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 15 2008, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635903


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 15 2008, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635892





> Mia looks beautiful! I love that cut on her. I'm trying so hard to get the nerve to get Zoey clipped. She's so much happier when her hair is shorter. She lets me groom her without much trouble but I can tell she hates it. I love that when they're clipped they do look so much more like a puppy. I'll just keep looking at this thread and Mia's pcitures until Thursday when they have their grooming appointment [/B]



QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 15 2008, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635899


> Wow! Mia looks great - now I'm really tempted... [/B]



I dont want to sway your decisions :biggrin: ......BUT..... I say give it a try! Why not!!! It is "just hair" and it will grow back!! Grooming time for these little ones is a lot faster AND you can dress them again!! I was having so much fun playing "dress up" with Mia!! She was fitting into ALL her old clothes that I was going to give away!!! :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm tempted... but I think it will take me a little more time. It takes a LONG time to grow back!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 15 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635843


> toooo cute!! i just clipped Caira again today and she looks very similar![/B]



Can we have some pics of miss Caira in her new do!!??? PLEASE....


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG Mia is just as cute as can be! I have always groomed Bailey myself but I am really thinking about finding a groomer just to cut her hair. I love, love, love Cosy's haircut but was always too scared to do it bc I couldn't imagine it on her but now that I see Mia I might reconsider it now. She is just adorable.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wub2: OMG, she is so cute :tender: doesn't she feel soft, I bet you are squeezing her and lots of belly rubs


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Sep 15 2008, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635920


> OMG Mia is just as cute as can be! I have always groomed Bailey myself but I am really thinking about finding a groomer just to cut her hair. I love, love, love Cosy's haircut but was always too scared to do it bc I couldn't imagine it on her but now that I see Mia I might reconsider it now. She is just adorable.[/B]


The first time I saw it I was very scared to do it! I almost backed out!!! But Cosy looks adorable in it so I thought "what the heck!".....I love it and am so glad I went through with it!

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Sep 15 2008, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635943


> :wub2: OMG, she is so cute :tender: doesn't she feel soft, I bet you are squeezing her and lots of belly rubs [/B]


YES!! She feels super soft!!! I cant stop rubbing her!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love Mia's new doo. :wub2: :wub2: I think next i take Chloe to her appointment i'm going to have a similar cut for her, but just have her face a little shorter.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I love that cut! Mia looks like a little darlin'. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she looks gorgeous.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Sep 16 2008, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635717


> Mia looks fabulous! :wub: :wub: Your groomer did a great job! :two thumbs up:[/B]


glad everything worked out so well in the end ,you can get some sleep now lol jo


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:wub: she looks amazing, your groomer did GOOD! :happy dance:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good Decision, Krystal! Mia looks fantastic! I think you may have started something here on SM - I see alot of Cosy cuts around here in the near future.....  

It's hard to believe (because Mia is beautiful) but I think she's even prettier now!!!....and definitely enjoying life more.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I think Ellie needs that hair cut!!! Mia looks so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh little Mia looks gorgeous!!! :wub: I love that cut.. to me it's the 'best of both worlds"! :biggrin:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

So glad it turned out so well for you and Mia! She looks really great! You can see in her expression that she loves it, too. :two thumbs up:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

She's just precious. They do feel better when they have their hair shorter, don't they? I'm glad you did it. She looks gorgeous! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You can just tell how much Mia loves her new cut! She looks beyond cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

MIA LOOKS BEAUTIFUL !!VERY CUTE CUT AND SHE LOOKS VERY HAPPY WITH HERSELF, AND WE ALL KNOW HOW GIRLS ARE WITH A NEW DO THATS FABULOUS :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Totally EDIBLE - I just want to nibble that sweet pup :wub: . Sarah


----------

